# carputer guys!!



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

I just discovered massive static noise, could the vga/usb cables cause that much noise (i'm running all speaker wires and vga/usb cables on the same side of the car)? or is there something wrong with my power supply? (my power supply is the dsatx)

the soundcard on the benchtest was quiet, so I doubt it would cause that much noise in the car. I gotta rerun the wires now (i hate BMWs with a passion).


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a friend who used walmart 18 gauge speaker wire to power his pc, amp, etc.  

I have never run into a noise problem on any of the carputers I have messed with.

Try this site for a better answer

www.mp3car.com 

go to the forum.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm actually a member there too. I post here more often though, so that explains the thread here


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

i wouldn't think that the vga wires would cause any distortion. they should be shielded. I wonder if it's a floating ground problem. try grounding the shield on the rca and see if that solves the problem. 

a couple more questions. 
is this the first time it's done this or is it a new install?
is the noise on all the chans, a couple, or just one?


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Put an oscilloscope on the PSU outputs.

No, VGA cables will not cause audio static. Too high frequency. If you think you can hear several hundred MHz, your hearing is surely better than mine. The signal is also pretty weak.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dragonrage said:


> Put an oscilloscope on the PSU outputs.
> 
> No, VGA cables will not cause audio static. Too high frequency. If you think you can hear several hundred MHz, your hearing is surely better than mine. The signal is also pretty weak.


Sorry man, VGA runs an oscillator at 27 meg, if it were several hundred meg the VGA cable would have to be rather huge to prevent line loss, just look at the loss of RG174 at 400 meg and imagine 5 of those + signal crammed together. Long runs would require LMR400 or heliax, it ain't that high.

http://web.mit.edu/6.111/www/s2004/NEWKIT/vga.shtml


BUT it's very unlikely to be induced on the speaker lines, too low of an operating impedance on the speaker line. I suspect a ground loop.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

I have the old speaker wires and amps from old install (old install was dead silent). Everything else is pretty much new. I'm suspecting the vga/usb cable since they are new to the install and routed on the same side with the speaker wires. It was getting a bit cold and kinda late, that's why I called it quits and didn't test out with different speaker wires to the speakers.

The static was MASSIVE, it was like I was doing RTA on all speakers. Both amps were experiencing the same static. (only have 2 amps installed for now)

Another problem I'm having is distortion/blur of the screen. I'm suspecting the vga extension cable, it's not too bad, but you could see the discoloring and double images here and there. I'll tackle everything probably sometime next week when I have time.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Check the RCA or RCA to mini. Change it out and see if that fixes the problem.


----------

